# x



## robralph (Jan 31, 2011)

Any positive feedback on this new research site? Would like to here what you guys have to say. I have heard good things, but still have not received my order after 12 days. Curious.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 31, 2011)

Didn't they JUST open like last week or the week before?  I know stuff has been sent out to their buyers, at least a few of them.  IDK of anyone vouching for them yet but it's probably fine considering it's Jim T's company, from what I've read.


----------



## zx10razor (Jan 31, 2011)

*ordered*

I ordered from them awaiting shipment, they are extremly busy due to the deals they got going. However JimT haas been patient with me and aswered all emails. I will be placing more orders within the week. Will post about product when recieve.


----------



## Lordsks (Jan 31, 2011)

Sten was good, I'm sure there good also. I got in on the recent deal myself and dropped some serious cash so I hope there good.


----------

